# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Ivan Poupyrev (Иван Пупырёв)

## Airicist

Technical Program Lead at Google ATAP

Personal website - ivanpoupyrev.com

youtube.com/ipoupyrev

facebook.com/ipoupyrev

twitter.com/ipoupyrev

linkedin.com/in/ivan-poupyrev-dr-5b5b83

----------


## Airicist

Иван Пупырёв (Ivan Poupyrev) в БВШД

Uploaded on Mar 7, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Google I/O 2015 - A little badass. Beautiful. Tech and human. Work and love. ATAP.

Published on May 29, 2015




> Speaker(s):
> .mudge (aka Peiter) Zatko; Ivan Poupyrev; Rachid El Guerrab; Regina Dugan

----------

